# Fuji Sportif 1.1 vs Raleigh Revenio 3.0



## Bap the Baker (Apr 11, 2013)

Hello,

I'm shopping for a new bike and these two are at the top of my list. The Fuji is equipped with Tiarga and can be had for $900 while the Raleigh has 105 and goes for $1200 (plus the $50 rebate). My gut says to save the money and go with the Fuji (I'm not convinced that I would notice a significant difference between the two groups), but are there other specs that might make the Raleigh worth the extra $250? For example, the Raleigh has 105 brakes while the Fuji has Ovals (I think). What about the BB or rims?

I haven't yet taken the Raleigh for a test ride, so this is assuming both bikes fit me well and that I like them equally.

Links for comparison:

Fuji Bikes | ROAD | ENDURANCE | SPORTIF 1.1 C

Raleigh Bicycles Revenio 3.0

Thank you!


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

IMO you should test ride both bikes, first. If one feels any better than the other, after riding each for a couple of miles or so, then get the one that makes you feel better.

Look for your body's physical comfort and the ease in shifting. Make certain that any difficulty in shifting is due to mechanical complexity, and NOT due to any cycling inexperience.

If one bike feels just as good as the other then only get the Raleigh, if you can truly afford it. Otherwise, the Sportif would be a great alternative.


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Bap the Baker said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm shopping for a new bike and these two are at the top of my list. The Fuji is equipped with Tiarga and can be had for $900 while the Raleigh has 105 and goes for $1200 (plus the $50 rebate). My gut says to save the money and go with the Fuji (I'm not convinced that I would notice a significant difference between the two groups), but are there other specs that might make the Raleigh worth the extra $250? For example, the Raleigh has 105 brakes while the Fuji has Ovals (I think). What about the BB or rims?
> 
> ...


it i so odd as i am look at these too. I think a part of it has to be how immune are you to upgratis.

if oyu are ok with the Tiagra setup the Fuji is as low as it gets


----------



## Bap the Baker (Apr 11, 2013)

I guess it's the brakes that are making me hesitate. If I were to get the Fuji and became unhappy with the existing set, upgrading to 105 would be at least $100. Then price difference would be $150 or less and I would probably wish I had gone with the Raleigh from the beginning. Any thoughts on that? Thanks again.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

Bap the Baker said:


> I guess it's the brakes that are making me hesitate. If I were to get the Fuji and became unhappy with the existing set, upgrading to 105 would be at least $100. Then price difference would be $150 or less and I would probably wish I had gone with the Raleigh from the beginning. Any thoughts on that? Thanks again.


It would be worse, if you became unhappy with the Raleigh brakes....


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Bap the Baker said:


> I guess it's the brakes that are making me hesitate. If I were to get the Fuji and became unhappy with the existing set, upgrading to 105 would be at least $100. Then price difference would be $150 or less and I would probably wish I had gone with the Raleigh from the beginning. Any thoughts on that? Thanks again.


Why the brakes?


----------



## Bap the Baker (Apr 11, 2013)

Let me try to rephrase: Both bikes are within my budget. I would probably go with the Fuji to save $250. However I'm afraid that the no-name brakes will make want to upgrade (down the road). To buy front and rear 105s would cost at least $100 if not more. At that point the price advantage of the Fuji has been greatly reduced. Keeping that in mind, what I'd like to know is are there other components (apart from the drivetrain) that are most certainly better on the Raleigh that close that gap even further? Should I go with the Raleigh (assuming I like it once I take it for a ride) to avoid potential buyer's remorse? Or am I over-thinking this and should take my $250 and run?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Any fit differences aside, I think there are other (more important) differences between the bikes than the brakesets. Get KoolStop pads and you'll think you had 105's. :wink5:

For instance, the Fuji has low spoke count wheels (20/24h) - not the best choice for a heavier rider. Also, the Fuji has an Oval crankset, the Raleigh Shimano. 

As far as groupsets, 10 speed Tiagra will (IMO) easily meet any recreational riders needs.

Again, fit (and test ride) preferences aside, I think rider weight should play prominently in the decision.


----------



## Zeet (Mar 24, 2013)

PJ352 said:


> Any fit differences aside, I think there are other (more important) differences between the bikes than the brakesets. *Get KoolStop pads *and you'll think you had 105's. :wink5:
> 
> For instance, the Fuji has* low spoke count wheels (20/24h)* - not the best choice for a heavier rider. Also, the Fuji has an Oval crankset, the Raleigh Shimano.
> 
> ...


+1 

Well stated, PJ! :thumbsup:


----------



## LAW.S.T (May 15, 2012)

Bap the Baker said:


> Let me try to rephrase: Both bikes are within my budget. I would probably go with the Fuji to save $250. However I'm afraid that the no-name brakes will make want to upgrade (down the road). To buy front and rear 105s would cost at least $100 if not more. At that point the price advantage of the Fuji has been greatly reduced. Keeping that in mind, what I'd like to know is are there other components (apart from the drivetrain) that are most certainly better on the Raleigh that close that gap even further? Should I go with the Raleigh (assuming I like it once I take it for a ride) to avoid potential buyer's remorse? Or am I over-thinking this and should take my $250 and run?


Do note that this model of the Revenio uses the Tiagra cassette


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 14, 2013)

Test ride both, you'll like one better.

You're better off spending $1,200 than wasting $900 (if you hate the cheaper components).

I started off with a $500 budget, thinking that it would be an amazing bike because the bikes I had as a kid were $100. I figured 5x as much money could get me something nice. I literally had not looked at bikes in over a decade so I had a moment of sticker shock when I started shopping. I ended up with a carbon frame and full Ultegra components, about 4x as expensive as the budget that was already 5x more than what I had last ridden as a kid. Spend money on what makes you happy.


----------

